# dive watch i can wear 24/7 and dive with



## wesg1231

Hi everyone, this is my first post. i was wondering if there is a dive watch that i can wear a lot yet still dive with it. it would be preferred to have a depth gauge.
thanks, wesley


----------



## JB70

Budget? Is depth gauge a deal breaker? Approximate specs? The request is extremely broad. Try to narrow your request down a bit. You should probably also post this at the dive watch forum rather than Aquadive only. Although, you might consider an Aquadive if you are willing to go without a depth gauge.


----------



## Toothbras

I think the most affordable mechanical depth gauge you can buy is from Oris, but any dive watch that isn't over 15mm thick should be fine for everyday wear


----------



## JB70

Deep Blue has one, so does Citizen (several) and Timex, then there is IWC, Favre-Luba, Blancpain, Jaeger Lecoultre, Panerai, and Suunto has a cool one that is not a dive computer, but it can be used as a back up. All radically different price ranges however. If you google "dive watch depth gauge" and get a general idea of where you fit.


----------



## cabfrank

You can wear any dive watch a lot and still dive with it. Depth gauge I don't know about.


----------



## Sentient_meat

Seiko skx007 is cheap, reliable, and looks good. I really like the Squale 1545s (just ordered a militaire), and the Glycine, Oris, etc etc.. There are a lot of great options. Or, you can just buy an 114060 and be done with it.
Edit: just reread your post and saw the depth gauge thing. In that case, no clue.


----------



## C_Daly

I second the Seiko SKX007 -or- 009 AKA the poor man's Submariner. Go with the "J" Japanese model if you want something a little more in-house. Not as big as many modern divers, so you could still pull it off with a suit on an oyster bracelet.


----------



## liewb

Depth gauge? Good luck trying to find one as an everyday wearer if your wrist is on the smaller side, those things are usually pretty chunky

I just picked up a Tag AR Ceramic that I feel works well as an everyday watch as well as a dive watch, all for a reasonable price!


----------



## dantan

Don't know about a watch with a depth gauge. Need to know the budget. If it is under $500.00, definitely the Seiko SKX007 or SKX009. If up to about $3,000.00, definitely the Tudor Heritage Black Bay.


----------



## SearChart

Seiko for low budget, Rolex 14060M or 114060 if you like to spend more.


----------



## cgjane

im a diver and a depth gauge for an everyday wearer? just leave the gauge on your console....get a seiko 007 009 for everyday use.


----------



## snowman40

Citizen make some affordable dive watches with depth gauges.

Citizen Aqualand Diver Watch | Citizen Aqualand Promaster Watches Online - No particular recommendation on Creation, although I've used them a couple of times with no problem.

You're going to be restricted to quartz, but if it's a 'tool watch' who cares really? I've got a dozen dive watches, but the one that comes diving on anything but lovely warm, clear water dives (or down to the local pool for club nights) is a Citizen Eco Drive.

If you 'need' a depth gauge, then they won't be the prettiest of watches...

Another alternative, albeit a bit dearer, would be a watch style dive computer, like a Suunto D6.

M


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Of course I would reccomend the Aquadive BS 100 diver because itis oner of the best, but it has a track record that dates back to to 1960's.

Aquadive BS 100



follow this link to the Aquadive page.

AQUADIVE WATCHES


----------



## cs12

You can wear any watch all the time. 

People get too hung up on you shouldnt wear this for that or with this.


----------



## HAR

dantan said:


> Don't know about a watch with a depth gauge. Need to know the budget. If it is under $500.00, definitely the Seiko SKX007 or SKX009. If up to about $3,000.00, definitely the Tudor Heritage Black Bay.


Totally agree!


----------



## Stef C

My everyday diver is a Seiko Blue Sumo. Love it. i dont wear it for Wods at Gym and for running . Great diver for me.


----------



## Minters

Another vote for the SKX009, great diver and everyday watch.
Mine gets a lot of wrist time.


----------



## stumpovich

Really depends on your budget. I have a number of divers, the only one with a depth gauge is the Oris Depth Gauge which is a great watch but would be bulky for everyday wear. The Citizen quartz option would be easier.


----------



## marcmc

Skip the gadget depth gauge watches and just get a really solid timeless design if you plan on actually wearing it on land with normal people.


----------

